# New Find on Craigslist



## JimmyTheDog (Feb 21, 2022)

I ran across this 1959 Schwinn on Craigslist here in Colorado for $20. It's a 09/09/59 production, but I have no clue on the model. Looking at the 1959 Schwinn catalog it seems like a Tiger or Speedster. Unfortunately there are no screens on the bike or guard. The front rack gives me a slight clue, and the Speedster looks similar but has no front rack. Both were offered in black- but it looks like whoever had it did some rogue spray painting. I won't know the real color until I take the forks off to clean and grease the head tube. However, the paint around the serial number is good and the numbers are clear and not gobbed up like a re-paint. The kickstand has a small blast of black paint.  

I don't know, seems like a pretty good project- lots of rust. The Bendix coaster needs to be disassembled and cleaned for sure- I've only done one before.
If anyone has the model pegged, I'd love to know. I might get some water decals to finish her off. Thanks for your knowledge in advance. JTD


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 21, 2022)

With painted fenders and little else, it’s either a Tiger that’s missing a light or a Speedster with an added front rack.  Google ’Schwinn catalog scans’ and look for the link to Waterford.  Choose the range that includes 1959 and you can view original deal catalog pages that tell about each model.  Both models that I mentioned had chrome rims, black wall tires, painted fenders, and chrome fork crowns.  Both models were available with the three red stripe kick-back two-speed hub like yours. Renewing that kick-back is totally different than a regular coaster. See the “automatic” on your brake arm? Two spee kick-back.  The one thing I cannot figure out is the front fork/fender.  The fork is setup for a caliper brake - a hole through it for the caliper bolt and a front fender that bolts on with a bolt through the fork rather than being screwed to the bottom of the fork.  Replaced at some time?

Some previous owner has repainted your bike and replaced the seat and handlebars - no pinstripes on the fenders nor are there any identifying decals.  These middleweights are easy to find parts for and easy to work on. You just need to be aware that they require a unique 26 x 1-3/4” tire.  Read the thread in this middleweight forum that explains why 26 X 1-3/4 is NOT equal to 26 X 1.75. Model choice is yours.  Except for tank bikes and bikes with caliper brakes, 1959 frames are the same.  Soaking your chrome in a warm Oxalic Bath will take care of a lot of that rust.  A pad of aluminum foil and some water, and a small brass brush will work wonders too.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Feb 21, 2022)

Could be an American. You did great for $20! And that's a Bendix 2 speed


----------



## 1motime (Feb 21, 2022)

Nice. You can never go wrong buying a Schwinn for $20


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 21, 2022)

No Americans 1958 - 1963.


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Feb 21, 2022)

Is the front fender on backwards ?  Great deal


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Feb 21, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> No Americans 1958 - 1963.




That's right, whats the other MW Hornet.


----------



## nick tures (Feb 21, 2022)

cant beat a $20 schwinn !!


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 21, 2022)

There were a number of MW cantilever bikes built in 1959. Look for the catalog scans I referenced in my 1st post.


----------



## JimmyTheDog (Feb 21, 2022)

HaHa, that's what I was thinking after Rivnut pointed the fender out. He got me looking at it closely. The front of the fender is totally wider- like it needs to be reversed to be nearest the ground. The crown with a nut is a mystery in the history. A Bendix Red Stripe 2-speed huh? Man, I'm gonna have to look up how to get that to work. If you've got any pointers or suggestions I'm all ears. I'm not going to start the project anytime soon so I'll have to search for vids/documents/pics/diagrams of that Bendix 2-speed Kick-Back hub before I crack it open. You guys rock- thank you for helping me align it to a couple models, and letting me know what type hub that is.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Feb 21, 2022)

Yeah but others would have tank mounts, chrome fenders and chainguard.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 21, 2022)

I'm going with a Tiger. Front carrier, rolled stem, chrome rims and painted fenders. 

The American vanished after the 1958 production and then it was reintroduced mid year 1961.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Feb 21, 2022)

JimmyTheDog said:


> I'm not going to start the project anytime soon so I'll have to search for vids/documents/pics/diagrams of that Bendix 2-speed Kick-Back hub before I crack it open. You guys rock- thank you for helping me align it to a couple models, and letting me know what type hub that is.




This should help.


			https://www.sheldonbrown.com/sutherland/CB-IGH-3-bendix.pdf


----------



## JimmyTheDog (Feb 21, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> With painted fenders and little else, it’s either a Tiger that’s missing a light or a Speedster with an added front rack.  Google ’Schwinn catalog scans’ and look for the link to Waterford.  Choose the range that includes 1959 and you can view original deal catalog pages that tell about each model.  Both models that I mentioned had chrome rims, black wall tires, painted fenders, and chrome fork crowns.  Both models were available with the three red stripe kick-back two-speed hub like yours. Renewing that kick-back is totally different than a regular coaster. See the “automatic” on your brake arm? Two spee kick-back.  The one thing I cannot figure out is the front fork/fender.  The fork is setup for a caliper brake - a hole through it for the caliper bolt and a front fender that bolts on with a bolt through the fork rather than being screwed to the bottom of the fork.  Replaced at some time?
> 
> Some previous owner has repainted your bike and replaced the seat and handlebars - no pinstripes on the fenders nor are there any identifying decals.  These middleweights are easy to find parts for and easy to work on. You just need to be aware that they require a unique 26 x 1-3/4” tire.  Read the thread in this middleweight forum that explains why 26 X 1-3/4 is NOT equal to 26 X 1.75. Model choice is yours.  Except for tank bikes and bikes with caliper brakes, 1959 frames are the same.  Soaking your chrome in a warm Oxalic Bath will take care of a lot of that rust.  A pad of aluminum foil and some water, and a small brass brush will work wonders too.



Hey Rivnut, while I was looking through those Waterford scans I ran across what might explain the cantilever hole in the front crown. Look under Sundry-you could pay extra to have a hole drilled to have a front brake on the 2 or 3 speed coasters. Maybe the mystery is solved...maybe. Thanks again for sharing your knowledge. Very helpful! 
JTD


----------



## J-wagon (Feb 21, 2022)

JimmyTheDog said:


> A Bendix Red Stripe 2-speed huh? Man, I'm gonna have to look up how to get that to work. If you've got any pointers or suggestions I'm all ears. I'm not going to start the project anytime soon so I'll have to search for vids/documents/pics/diagrams of that Bendix 2-speed Kick-Back hub before I crack it open



Here a recent kickback service thread with good info:

Thread 'Serviceability of Spaceliner 2 speed kickback?' https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/serviceability-of-spaceliner-2-speed-kickback.204007/


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 21, 2022)

The “automatic” hub is not that difficult.  Just take your time and use your phone to take pictures as you disassemble it.  NOTE: There are loose (by design) bearings in the hub, and some really small gears that, if they fall off your bench, they’re a bitch to find.  I found one video on YouTube that shows a guy disassembling one but I think he’s not too competent.  What I saw him do/say was not what I remember doing.  I just dived in, made mental notes and took pictures, cleaned nd lubed, and reassembled in reverse order of how it came apart.  While you have it apart, soak the rim/spokes/hub in an oxalic acid bath.  Without the axle and internals in the shell, the entire wheel can be submerged in a pan designed to go under a hot water heater. Pick one up at your local Lowes / Home Depot / hardware store along with a drain plug.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Feb 21, 2022)

I think your 2 speed was added later. I have adds and service bulletins for them in 1960 but Schwinn wasn't showing them till 61.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 21, 2022)

JimmyTheDog said:


> Hey Rivnut, while I was looking through those Waterford scans I ran across what might explain the cantilever hole in the front crown. Look under Sundry-you could pay extra to have a hole drilled to have a front brake on the 2 or 3 speed coasters. Maybe the mystery is solved...maybe. Thanks again for sharing your knowledge. Very helpful!
> JTD
> 
> View attachment 1575018



Good catch.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 21, 2022)

Rusty Klunker said:


> I think your 2 speed was added later. I have adds and service bulletins for them in 1960 but Schwinn wasn't showing them till 61.



Check out the ‘59 catalogs.  They were available from the factory. The bikes with three speeds or two speeds had their own unique model numbers.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Feb 21, 2022)

The manual 2 speed was out, but anything I have from bendix for the automatic is dated 1960. I don't think its listed in the Schwinn catalogs till 61.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 21, 2022)

Page 8 in the 1959 catalog.  Model S13-2





Page  9. Model S11-2


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 21, 2022)

Rusty Klunker said:


> The manual 2 speed was out, but anything I have from bendix for the automatic is dated 1960. I don't think its listed in the Schwinn catalogs till 61.



Yup, 1961 models were the first to have the Auto 2 speed, also noted on the dealers price sheets.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 26, 2022)

Rusty Klunker said:


> Could be an American. You did great for $20! And that's a Bendix 2 speed



That's an AWESOME deal.. I was thinking American model too.. Don't see to many with the 2 speed kicker..


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 26, 2022)

Rusty Klunker said:


> That's right, whats the other MW Hornet.



Speedster... Hornet was a balloon tire bike.. I have a 54 Hornet...


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 26, 2022)

In 1959 the deluxe Hornet and the Hornet were middleweights. The only balloon bikes were the Phantom and the Wasp.




Page 6 in the 1959 catalog





Page 7 in the 1959 catalog


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 26, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> In 1959 the deluxe Hornet and the Hornet were middleweights. The only balloon bikes were the Phantom and the Wasp.
> View attachment 1578444
> 
> Page 6 in the 1959 catalog
> ...



😎 😎


----------



## JimmyTheDog (Mar 5, 2022)

Alright, I had some time in the shop with the bike up. I took the cranks off and cleaned/repacked the rings in the bottom bracket, scrubbed and lubed the chain, installed a replacement Messinger saddle, added black Schwinn grips, turned the front fender around (that cracked me up!!), and threw on new S-7 26 x 1 3/4 whitewalls (the old tubes still held air- bonus!). I got her rolling up and down my alley and the Bendix 2-speed kickback works! I was switching back and forth between gears and making skid marks with the brake. I still have big rust to remove on the rims, a rusty stem/handlebars, clean/pack the steering tube- and BicycleBones Tiger decals to top her off.
Here's my question: I'm planning on repacking the front hub tomorrow. How do you clean/repack the ball bearings in the rear Bendix Kickback hub?  I am hesitant to crack it open and screw it up. Like I said earlier, it works, so now I am not planning to overhaul it, I simply want to make the rear tire spin smoother. It feels gunked up. 
Thanks in advance for any help and suggestions. I totally appreciate any insight. JTD


----------



## dave429 (Mar 5, 2022)

Great find for $20! Post some pictures of the progress!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 5, 2022)

JimmyTheDog said:


> Alright, I had some time in the shop with the bike up. I took the cranks off and cleaned/repacked the rings in the bottom bracket, scrubbed and lubed the chain, installed a replacement Messinger saddle, added black Schwinn grips, turned the front fender around (that cracked me up!!), and threw on new S-7 26 x 1 3/4 whitewalls (the old tubes still held air- bonus!). I got her rolling up and down my alley and the Bendix 2-speed kickback works! I was switching back and forth between gears and making skid marks with the brake. I still have big rust to remove on the rims, a rusty stem/handlebars, clean/pack the steering tube- and BicycleBones Tiger decals to top her off.
> Here's my question: I'm planning on repacking the front hub tomorrow. How do you clean/repack the ball bearings in the rear Bendix Kickback hub?  I am hesitant to crack it open and screw it up. Like I said earlier, it works, so now I am not planning to overhaul it, I simply want to make the rear tire spin smoother. It feels gunked up.
> Thanks in advance for any help and suggestions. I totally appreciate any insight. JTD



The hubs are a bit more then a regular hub, you know it works no broken parts so that is great. You really need to pull the bearings and to do that you may as well do the whole thing. Good luck with it.


----------



## J-wagon (Mar 5, 2022)

Recent threads kickback service here:

Thread 'Service help needed for my Spaceliner I'm at my whits end!!' https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/service-help-needed-for-my-spaceliner-im-at-my-whits-end.204631/

Thread 'Service help needed for my Spaceliner I'm at my whits end!!' https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/service-help-needed-for-my-spaceliner-im-at-my-whits-end.204631/


----------



## J-wagon (Mar 5, 2022)

And here 
Thread 'Serviceability of Spaceliner 2 speed kickback?' https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/serviceability-of-spaceliner-2-speed-kickback.204007/


----------



## JimmyTheDog (Mar 5, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> Recent threads kickback service here:
> 
> Thread 'Service help needed for my Spaceliner I'm at my whits end!!' https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/service-help-needed-for-my-spaceliner-im-at-my-whits-end.204631/
> 
> Thread 'Service help needed for my Spaceliner I'm at my whits end!!' https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/service-help-needed-for-my-spaceliner-im-at-my-whits-end.204631/



Thanks @coasterbrakejunkie1969 and @J-wagon for the advice and links. Slow and steady, do it over a bin to catch pieces, take lots of pictures, and learn something new! If I'm taking all of the guts out I'm going to give the wheels/stem/handlebars/front rack/cranks an oxalic bath for a day or so. That's a new adventure for me too. I hear the oxalic bath is better when above 70 degrees. It all might have to wait a while- cold and snow in CO. But I got her riding!!!!!!
And...she got her Rogue reflector today from David ( @Boris )- looks great- thank you!


----------



## Nashman (Mar 5, 2022)

Personally, if you are reluctant to open up that hub because it works ( I haven't worked on a Bendix 2 speed but have on several coaster brake hubs) but feels gunked up, you could just loosen the cones on the axle/both sides to clean and lube. Make sure the threads are clean and everything spins easy or it will get nasty. This will require the wheel removed.

Do one side at a time so you can control ball bearings/parts to NOT fall out if loose. Clean all around it with paint thinner or varsol, or brake cleaner 1st so more crap doesn't get in the hub. Work on a cookie tray or pan just in case. Have good lighting.

Wear latex gloves if you don't wanna get greasy, and do in a well ventilated area unless you wanna get buzzed on solvent or blow up your house/garage. I used to paint and clean parts in my basement. We had a gas furnace and hot water tank ( pilot lights). I'm amazed I didn't blow up the house. Not purposely...but I did get a small solvent buzz, and that perhaps explains many things in my life moving forward...ha!!

You will get some seepage of that solvent ( a good thing) into the hub while you clean that will loosen things up. If you have a compressor it helps to blow the gunk on the parts out, or wipe old excess grease with a clean rag. You can even let a bit of solvent in the hub (a bit) to loosen hardened grease. You can add some new light grease, or heavy oil like Phils along the inside edge of the hub/bearings/balls before you ( lightly snug) tighten the cones up again.

Take it for another "rip" and test the brakes before you get up too much speed. Kick it/test speeds. If it works better, you've saved yourself some grief. Eventually it should loosen up further once all the lube warms up and spreads it's love. Some call this a lazy lube. Better than looking at a hub in parts you can't figure out. Or the alternative is to break it down, clean it perfect, and re-assemble using directions passed on by other Cabers. I've performed both the lazy and complete. Cheers!


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Mar 5, 2022)

They're not that hard Nash and JTD but a little different then a single speed. You could take the brake arm and dust cover off and get some grease on that bearing but really the adjustments are made from the sprocket side. There is also 4 sets of bearings in these plus you should check the brake disc pack.

What you don't want is a hub shell that looks like this. Have had a few people bring me hubs like this. Nothing I can do for them.


----------



## J-wagon (Mar 5, 2022)

Rusty Klunker said:


> What you don't want is a hub shell that looks like this.



What happen to that hub shell


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Mar 5, 2022)

I'd say lack of lubrication, or a bike that was brought out of a long storage where the grease had dried and just started riding it. I have a couple that look like that.


----------



## J-wagon (Mar 5, 2022)

Wow. High heat cracks around race ring. I guess generated from prolonged downhills or motorized speeds.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Mar 5, 2022)

Unless you were a nut like us, how many of these things do you think were actually serviced? 50's - 60's bikes were in there hay day but I wonder what the percentage was that came back for service.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 6, 2022)

JimmyTheDog said:


> Alright, I had some time in the shop with the bike up. I took the cranks off and cleaned/repacked the rings in the bottom bracket, scrubbed and lubed the chain, installed a replacement Messinger saddle, added black Schwinn grips, turned the front fender around (that cracked me up!!), and threw on new S-7 26 x 1 3/4 whitewalls (the old tubes still held air- bonus!). I got her rolling up and down my alley and the Bendix 2-speed kickback works! I was switching back and forth between gears and making skid marks with the brake. I still have big rust to remove on the rims, a rusty stem/handlebars, clean/pack the steering tube- and BicycleBones Tiger decals to top her off.
> Here's my question: I'm planning on repacking the front hub tomorrow. How do you clean/repack the ball bearings in the rear Bendix Kickback hub?  I am hesitant to crack it open and screw it up. Like I said earlier, it works, so now I am not planning to overhaul it, I simply want to make the rear tire spin smoother. It feels gunked up.
> Thanks in advance for any help and suggestions. I totally appreciate any insight. JTD



RINGS in the bottom bracket? What about the bearings? As for the 2 speed kickers, loosen up the bearings and squirt some WD-40 and that should free them up a little..


----------



## JimmyTheDog (Mar 20, 2022)

JimmyTheDog said:


> I ran across this 1959 Schwinn on Craigslist here in Colorado for $20. It's a 09/09/59 production, but I have no clue on the model. Looking at the 1959 Schwinn catalog it seems like a Tiger or Speedster. Unfortunately there are no screens on the bike or guard. The front rack gives me a slight clue, and the Speedster looks similar but has no front rack. Both were offered in black- but it looks like whoever had it did some rogue spray painting. I won't know the real color until I take the forks off to clean and grease the head tube. However, the paint around the serial number is good and the numbers are clear and not gobbed up like a re-paint. The kickstand has a small blast of black paint.
> 
> I don't know, seems like a pretty good project- lots of rust. The Bendix coaster needs to be disassembled and cleaned for sure- I've only done one before.
> If anyone has the model pegged, I'd love to know. I might get some water decals to finish her off. Thanks for your knowledge in advance. JTD
> ...





JimmyTheDog said:


> I ran across this 1959 Schwinn on Craigslist here in Colorado for $20. It's a 09/09/59 production, but I have no clue on the model. Looking at the 1959 Schwinn catalog it seems like a Tiger or Speedster. Unfortunately there are no screens on the bike or guard. The front rack gives me a slight clue, and the Speedster looks similar but has no front rack. Both were offered in black- but it looks like whoever had it did some rogue spray painting. I won't know the real color until I take the forks off to clean and grease the head tube. However, the paint around the serial number is good and the numbers are clear and not gobbed up like a re-paint. The kickstand has a small blast of black paint.
> 
> I don't know, seems like a pretty good project- lots of rust. The Bendix coaster needs to be disassembled and cleaned for sure- I've only done one before.
> If anyone has the model pegged, I'd love to know. I might get some water decals to finish her off. Thanks for your knowledge in advance. JTD
> ...



Found a seat, handlebars, grips, repop light, and a rear rack. A lot of elbow grease for rust (still more to go). Just applied some Schwinn Tiger decals- thanks @bicyclebones 
I still need to crack open the Bendix Kickback hub. It works for now, so I’m up and riding. Thanks for all the help identifying and service knowledge from all. Time for a SSS!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 21, 2022)

JimmyTheDog said:


> Found a seat, handlebars, grips, repop light, and a rear rack. A lot of elbow grease for rust (still more to go). Just applied some Schwinn Tiger decals- thanks @bicyclebones
> I still need to crack open the Bendix Kickback hub. It works for now, so I’m up and riding. Thanks for all the help identifying and service knowledge from all. Time for a SSS!
> 
> View attachment 1592195
> ...



SSS? 😎


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 21, 2022)

I'll gladly give you 40 dollars for the rear Bendix *AUTOMATIC* hub ....kickback  ?

Bingo ! -you just doubled your money


----------

